
Why InfluxDB Is a Must in Your IoT Application - stefanotroia
https://medium.com/swlh/why-influxdb-is-a-must-in-your-iot-application-67e26fb276d
======
sk84life6
Indluxdb is one of the most fastest dB.

~~~
h1d
I would consider VictoriaMetrics to be technically superior.

[https://medium.com/@valyala/measuring-vertical-
scalability-f...](https://medium.com/@valyala/measuring-vertical-scalability-
for-time-series-databases-in-google-cloud-92550d78d8ae)

